# Hi , suche einen guten Fahrradhändler in Hessen



## nemo78 (12. Juli 2014)

Hi ,

wollte mich kurz vorstellen .. Bin  35 Jahre alt, 178cm gross, 95 KG schwer und komme aus Frankfurt ..

Will mir ein MTB kaufen um zur Arbeit zu fahren und am Wochenede als Sportgerät ...

Suche euren rat , wo kann ich am besten ein Fahrrad kaufen in Hessen und könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein Bike empfehlen bis 1000 Euro ? 


Vielen Dank 

Pl Nemo


----------



## horror (13. Juli 2014)

puh, als ich gesucht hab war ich von so wirklich keinem händler in frankfurt überzeugt muss ich sagen

fand zweirad stadler von der beratung und der zeit die sie sich genommen haben noch am besten, hatten dann nur leider nichts passendes für mich da

hibike soll ganz gut sein, war ich aber selbst noch nicht

den cube händler bei globetrotter outlet fand ich echt grausam, bin einziger kunde im laden und die haben sich quasi drum gestritten wer mich denn bedienen muss...

ansonsten fand ich Zweirad Ganzert an der Galluswarte noch echt ok, aber hatten leider effektiv auch nichts da, was mir gefiel

hoffe dir dennoch irgendwie weitergeholfen zu haben, ich persönlich fand die beratung hier im forum sehr sehr hilfreich und dann mit den vorstellungen entweder im internet bestellen oder eben gezielt zu nem händler gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (13. Juli 2014)

Bikeschmiede in Offenbach. Ist zwar in "Ostfrankfurt" aber Beratung und Service sind top.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Juli 2014)

horror schrieb:


> hibike soll ganz gut sein, war ich aber selbst noch nicht


Da (in Kronberg) gibts in deiner Preisklasse z. B. das Bergamont Metric LTD. Das solltest du dir anschauen.


----------



## nemo78 (13. Juli 2014)

Danke euch ! Ich hätte noch die Option per Internet das Poison Zyankali oder das Canyon 6.9 zu bestellen ... Und hier dann einen guten Reperaturdienst zu finden .. Was meint Ihr für den Taunus 29 Zoll oder besser 27,5 ?


----------



## Asrael (14. Juli 2014)

sipaq schrieb:


> Bikeschmiede in Offenbach. Ist zwar in "Ostfrankfurt" aber Beratung und Service sind top.


Die haben leider geschlossen.


----------



## sipaq (14. Juli 2014)

Asrael schrieb:


> Die haben leider geschlossen.


Oh Mist. Muss ich mir einen neuen Schrauber suchen.


----------



## robbi_n (16. Juli 2014)

sipaq schrieb:


> Oh Mist. Muss ich mir einen neuen Schrauber suchen.



Hi,

einer der dort geschraubt hat hat einen eigenen Laden neu aufgemacht in OF, in der Kaiserstrasse, Pedalinski, eher auf Service und Stadträder getrimmt.

Ein weiterer macht den Laden in Offenbach-Bieber. Bike-Box ( ehemals Furore ) , aber ähnlich mit Service und Stadträdern.

weitere Empfehlungen hab ich auch nicht parat, kaufe in Bayern 


Robbi


----------



## PNX81 (16. Juli 2014)

Martins2rad, Schwanheim
Hibike, Kronberg 

evtl auch in Dreieich Velox-Bikes


----------



## MGaul1106 (24. Juli 2014)

Hi nemo78,

ich kann Bikes'n Boards in 35510 Butzbach empfehlen.
Ist ein coooler Laden mit vielen Rädern von Cube, Specialized, Bergamont, ... und Du wirst als Kunde mit einem 3D System vermessen, damit das neue Rad genau auf Dich eingestellt wird.
Es gibt auch testräder und viel Zubehör und viel Bekleidung.


----------



## chumbajk1 (24. Juli 2014)

und wenn in offenbach der beste rad laden der welt wäre,als frankfurter geht man doch nicht nach offenbach.fahr zu hibike,aber schau dir online erstmal so an,was die da haben

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (25. Juli 2014)

Es soll sogar Leute geben die aus Frankfurt nach Offenbach ziehen, da es sich dort um einiges besser leben lässt...


----------



## odins (26. Juli 2014)

Denfeld in Bad Homburg ist eine Top Adresse


----------



## Dakid23 (18. August 2014)

PNX81 schrieb:


> Martins2rad, Schwanheim
> Hibike, Kronberg
> 
> evtl auch in Dreieich Velox-Bikes


 

VELOX ----> nicht Dein ernst; Du wärste der erste den ich kenne, der irgendwas positives an Velox findet!!!
Dreieich dann nur *3OAK*;
Notfalls Möck(da aber nur mit *Jochen oder Lukas *reden)


----------



## deathmetalhead (23. August 2014)

horror schrieb:


> hibike soll ganz gut sein, war ich aber selbst noch nicht


HiBike kannst du vergessen.
Die sind alles andere als gut.
Die waren bei einem Bekannten zu unfähig die Nabe zu reparieren/tauschen. Stattdessen wollten sie ihm ein neues Hinterrad verklickern.
Dann mal das Hinterrad so zentriert, dass die Speichen am Bremssattel geschliffen haben.
Dazu kommen ewig lange Wartezeiten.
Und noch mehr, was man sich hätte ersparen können...


----------



## EA-Tec (21. November 2014)

Der letzte Beitrag ist zwar schon ein paar Monate her, ich möchte aber dennoch eine Empfehlung aussprechen, nachdem ich mich mit einigen Händlern rumgeärgert habe. 

Ich wohne in Dreieich, fahre aber liebend gerne nach Kriftel, zu den 4-riders, siehe www.4-riders.de / TOP-Service, sehr kundenfreundlich! Ich lasse alles dort machen, d.h. sämtliche Inspektions-/Wartungs-/Reparaturarbeiten. Man ist dort halt nicht nur eine Nummer von vielen, deshalb fahre ich gern die 30 km.


----------



## IHateRain (4. Dezember 2014)

Highend Zweiradcenter Mensinger in Bad Nauheim! http://www.zweiradcenter-mensinger.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Dezember 2014)

Fahre seit Jahren ins Radhaus nach Maintal-Hochstadt (ca. 8 km östlich von FFM) und habe mir dort alle meine Bikes aufbauen lassen. Die machen von Omas Körbchenrad über Tourer, Renner, Crosser, Triathlonbikes, Radballräder und die ganze MTB-Palette alles. Von der Stange oder individuell, wie man es gerne hätte, bzw. es der Geldbeutel hergibt. Die fahren selbst, Jan kommt vom Radball, RR und CC, Björn vom DH und Radpolo.


----------



## theraser (1. Mai 2015)

Auch wenn das Thema schon etwas älter ist würde gerne noch mal nach aktuellen Erfahrungen fragen. Ich suche eher eine Werkstatt, die hin und wieder mal drübergucken kann und größere Sachen erledigt.
- Hibike ist leider keine Option mehr, nachdem ich wegen meinem alten Rad fast vor Gericht ziehen musste...
- Bei Fahrrad Thöt wurde ich ziemlich unfreundlich aus dem Laden geworfen weil ich mein Rad mit rein gebracht habe (dass ich Teile dranhalten musste um wegen der Größe zu gucken tat natürlich nichts zur Sache..)
- Bei Montimare wird man gerne mit einem etwas zu lauten "Ach du Scheiße..." und einem Augenrollen begrüßt, wenn man kein nagelneues Rad dabei hat 
- Wheelspin in Bad Vilbel/Nieder-Erlenbach ist leider etwas weit weg inzwischen, da war ich ansonsten ziemlich zufrieden

Kennt jemand noch gute Schrauber im Süden/Westen Frankfurts?


----------



## deathmetalhead (1. Mai 2015)

theraser schrieb:


> Kennt jemand noch gute Schrauber im Süden/Westen Frankfurts?


In Hanau gibt´s den Fahrrad Landau.
Ist mein lokaler Laden.
Sonst mache ich alles selbst am Rad


----------



## applewoi (3. Mai 2015)

theraser schrieb:


> Kennt jemand noch gute Schrauber im Süden/Westen Frankfurts?



Im Nordwesten: http://www.velo-doctor.de/index2.htm

Da werden Sie geholfen und niemand schief angeguckt, wenn man nicht das neueste Überjerät am Start hat.


----------



## EA-Tec (3. Mai 2015)

4-Riders in Kriftel!


----------



## BoZzi-26 (24. Mai 2015)

Velozeit ist auch wunderbar in Hanau in der Nordstr am nordbahnhof top service und haben auch von 600 bis 6000 Bikes da und Hervorragender Service unglaublich Freundlich und zuvorkommend .

Kann ich nur Empfehlen


----------



## sirus.s (24. Mai 2015)

Warst du schon beim B.O.C auf der Hanauer Landstraße ? Die haben ein sehr guten Service ! Die Auswahl ist auch groß, und man kann Online sehen was die alles da haben und gegebenfalls bestellen. Ein gutes Einsteiger MTB solltest du da auch finden. Aber beim Hibike auch, die haben ebenfalls eine große Auswahl, und beim Hibike kann man auch Online einsehen was die alles haben und bestellen. Aber als Anfänger der nicht viel ausgeben will oder auch nicht kann, würde ich Bergamont sehr empfehlen da dort Preis/leistung stimmt und die beiden genannten Läden führen auch die Marke. Wobei die Marke oder das Preis/Leistung nicht alles ist man sollte sich auch auf dem Rad wohl fühlen, deshalb ist eine gute Beratung und Probefahrt sehr wichtig. Du solltest auch wissen ob du lieber ein 29" oder 27,5" hättest.


----------



## powderJO (17. Juni 2015)

denfeld bad homburg ist momentan mein favorit, wenn es um service / reparaturen geht. lange gesucht nach einem erstz für die bikeschmiede und alles mögliche in und um ffm ausprobiert, alles wenig bis gar nicht zufriedenstellend. bis ich zu denfeld gefahren bin.  allerdings teuer.


----------



## sipaq (17. Juni 2015)

Bin nach der Empfehlung von theraser in #19 mal zu Wheelspin in Nieder-Erlenbach und bin echt extrem begeistert. Der Laden wirkt vielleicht ein klein wenig unaufgeräumt und chaotisch und das größte Angebot (führt Ghost und Santa Cruz) hat er auch nicht. Aber der Reparaturservice ist preiswert, sehr fix und von hohem Servicebewusstsein geprägt.


----------



## le-zero (2. August 2015)

Hi.

Gibt es eigentlich eine gute MTB Werkstatt (und Händler) in Frankfurt? Ich habe das Gefühl, die meisten machen hier nur normale Straßenräder.
Ich bin lange Zeit immer zu Hibike, wenn es um Werkstatt-Arbeiten ging, bis sie mehrfach "nicht ganz" so arbeiteten wie ich es erhofft hätte.
Danach habe ich es mit Mainbike versucht, aber da wurde ich in letzter Zeit auch mehrfach enttäuscht.

Zu wem geht ihr in FFM wenn ihr eure Maschinen abgebt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horror (2. August 2015)

Also ich hab nen Canyon, also vom Versender, ich versuch viel selbst zu machen und das was ich nicht hinbekomme, Hilfe brauche oder die Ausrüstung nicht habe mach ich inner Wohnzimmerwerkstatt in Bornhein, da gibts kompetetente Hilfe und die Ausrüstung, hab halt den Anspruch gern alles zu lernen und dafür ist es optimal find ich.
Alle anderen Händler/Werkstätten die ich abtelefoniert hatte in FFM direkt die andere Leute so empfehlen sagen einem direkt in den nächsten 2 Wochen terminlich nichts zu machen
In Dreiech soll noch nen guter sein was ich gelesen hab (name vergessen), aber das mir auch zu weit weg


----------

